

A sibling A/B test of sexual harassment in gaming - jim-greer
http://www.polygon.com/2014/10/23/7053647/a-convincing-a-b-test-of-sexual-harassment-in-gaming

======
chippy
Original blog post: [http://developers.kongregate.com/blog/a-natural-a-b-test-
of-...](http://developers.kongregate.com/blog/a-natural-a-b-test-of-
harassment)

